# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Phyllanthus fluitans (Floating Plant)



## imported_Buck (Apr 23, 2003)

*Family Name :* Euphorbiaceae

*Distribution* Brazil, Peru

*Lighting :* 3+ wpg (light demanding)

*Hardness :* soft , nuetral water

*Temperature :* 25 - 28 deg C , prefers warmer water

*Growth Rate* : Fast

*Demands :* This plant is a hog when it comes to light and nutrients.

*Pruning :* No need to prune, just throw it away in handful's... or send it to a friend









*Experiences :* P. fluitans is a beautiful *floating* plant that grows deep red root systems with its leaves in color from a lush green to a burnt orange and everything in between. 80% of the time it is green. The stronger the lights, the happier it gets. Under 5 wpg it flowered constantly for me and in another tank with around 2 wpg it just melted away. It also like's the warmth of close lighting and higher water temps, 80 degrees kept it beautiful. 
The only drawback to P. fluitans is the shading of your tank if it is allowed to get out of control. It sends out lateral shoots and will create one very large floating patch but will soon detach from the "mother" plant and now become several "mother" plants to start all over, hence the fast growth rate ! I was throwing out handfuls every 2 weeks. It really added a nice splash of color to the tank surface and if you are a fan of the open top tank like I am then it is a must try plant.

*Here is P. fluitans when it Flowers...*










*Shown Floating In My Tank*










[This message was edited by Buck on Sun September 21 2003 at 06:10 AM.]


----------



## noco37 (Aug 15, 2004)

Red root floater (phylanthus fluitans) is definatly on of my favorite plants, even tho it is a heavy eater and a very fast reproducer in my tanks. I love it because it provides shade in in protions of my tanks. My glass cats and upside down cats are much more active now that they have shade, and no longer spend most of the light-on cycle hidden in rock shelves.


----------



## Jane of Upton (Jul 28, 2005)

I've recently obtained this plant, and I'm smitten. The edges have a nice bronze rim, with the leaf a good dark green. I have mine under about 2.5 wpg, and its just started flowering. The roots are substantial, and deep red. 

This is certain to become one of my favorites. And, it is appropriate for a "low tech" tank, as I do not run CO2 nor fertilize. 

Another trait I like it that the leaves are thin and "light", which make it highly mobile with a minimal amount of surface movement. This means it can be kept in constant, lazy movement, to avoid continual shade under it (assuming the population of it is low enough to allow movement). This is in contrast with Salvinia auriculata, which seems to "hang up" on itself much more easily, making immovable surface "dams" that shade the plants below.

-Jane


----------

